# Festum Prophetae



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't know how many of you follow Frank Strack over at the Velominati site, but he just announced an "International Cogal" he's calling the "Festum Prophetae" to be held world-wide to commemorate the birthday of Eddie Merckx on June 17th. Frank is asking that we do something appropriate for the occaision ...... like ride our bikes.

6/17 falls on a Sunday this year and I plan on riding. Somewhere. Haven't decided where yet.

NOTE: I would have been riding on the 17th anyway, this just give me an excuse (as if I need one).

Would any of my fellow Front Rangers care to join me for this most auspicious of occaisions?

I would say meet somewhere with an espresso bar. Wheels up @ 10:05. Metric century minimum distance. Casually deliberate, no-drop pace. Destination should include malted beverage.


----------

